# Big Day Holy Sheep!!



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. I figured i would let you all know about the luck I've just had recently.

Last night a friend of mine invited me to the casino with him. I went and I won enough money to buy my girl a ring...I'm asking her to marry me tonight  ...It's her birthday...

WISH ME LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

CONGRATS MAN!:aok:
How much did you win and where do you live!:hubba: 
Best of luck to you and your soon to be wife bro! 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Firepower (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations and R.I.P:angrywife: ..... hope she says yes..lol.. Good luck..:aok:


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 24, 2007)

Haha, Thanks guys.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats man!!! Can ya tell us how many carats?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck brother smoke a joint with her first make shure u get her nice and hi before u ask her,ull be cool lol  also on that ring let us no the wet weight and dry weight ,cee ya


----------



## lyfr (Nov 24, 2007)

after 17 years on the hook id have to say it just keeps gettin better and better! congradulations man and hopefully soon i can welcome you to the club...............as in large stick!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 24, 2007)

congrats man........truly lifes blessing when you find a spouse you WANT to make a life long committment with.  If i had a beer i'd crack it and toast to you.  i'll be rummaging through the fridge now.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. As for the size it wasnt anything spectacular...I wish i coulda got her soemthing nicer but oh well....RENT *****! 

She did say yes by the way!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2007)

That's awesome that you thought to spend it all on something nice.  I hope she says yes.


----------



## berserker (Nov 24, 2007)

RUN MAN RUN:bolt: 

Well,if you feel in your heart that this is the one for you.Then go for it and I hope you both all the happiness.Just remember one thing.That will be the ONLY box that you will be hitting for THE REST OF YOUR LIFE ...lolKeep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey bro congrats! When you find that one best friend that you can spend every minute of everyday with it truely is a blessing. Here is to you and yours:bong2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2007)

*CONGRATS JFB. :aok: *


----------



## MarPassion (Nov 25, 2007)

That's awesome JFB. nice to read this thread


----------



## jash (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats man!:aok::joint:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations :48: :woohoo:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations - let us know what her answer is.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats man there is nothing like knowing that you will be spending the rest of your natural life with someone who makes you feel so special:bong:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 25, 2007)

congrats bro


----------



## rasta (Nov 25, 2007)

good luck brother ,,,getting married is a good thing,,,marrying the lady rasta saved my life ,,,,she&#8217;s been my best friend for about 25 years ,,,I think that&#8217;s the key ,,never stop being friends ,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Just remember one thing.That will be the ONLY box that you will be hitting for THE REST OF YOUR LIFE ...lol


 

:spit: 
:giggle:


----------



## berserker (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so glad that someone gets my humor


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope she says yes man! I've been looking at rings lately too, but who knows...


Let us know how it went? Make it happen man =)


----------

